# Bolivian Ram Colouring



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 4 Bolivian Rams in a planted tank with driftwood. Half the tank has light sand, the other half has black sand. The rams who've staked out territory on the dark side of the tank appear much darker in colour than the ram living on the light substrate. In fact, the ram on the light substrate looks like Bolivians I've seen in photos, the rams on the dark substrate are significantly darker, more brown, not as bright.









One Bolivian has this colouring: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=420

Is this an optical illusion? Are the rams on the dark substrate really darker? I know it's difficult for anyone to make judgements but their noses are definitely darker than the lighter ram; like night and day!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have mine in a tank with Eco-complete substrate and they are all much darker as well.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a relief! Thanks Knave! I'm using Tahitian moon sand over Eco-complete on the darker side of the tank.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Is this an optical illusion? Are the rams on the dark substrate really darker?


*Yes* this is something a great many cichlids will do. Darker substrate = darker fish


----------

